# Cold/Flu during 2WW



## aims76 (Sep 11, 2016)

Has anyone been sick throughout their 2WW and gone onto have BFP? I had my transfer tuesday and 2 days later strated feeling groggy, streaming nose, cough, sneezing and I seem to be getting worse! Am super nervous my body's resources is going to be fighting the bug rather than letting my embryo's implant and grow. I am also on prednisolone and anti TNF for high NK cells so my immune system super suppressed which I am sure is not helping shift the bug! This is my 4th and last shot and we've thrown everything at this cycle


----------



## Flo2008 (Feb 15, 2016)

I had a bad cold and cough during my 2ww and I have just got my bfp. Take care and don't worry. Xxx


----------



## aims76 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you! Flo2008, Congratulations for your BFP. Xxx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Im in my 2WW following IUI and day 6 a nasty cold has appeared felt aweful Sunday but not as bad today...ive read loads about cold symptoms during 2ww which resulted in BFP but trying not to read into it as its winter after all !! 

1 more week to go 

Best of luck...


----------



## Verbena-tea (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a frozen embryo transfer on the 1st (5 day transfer), and got a cold a couple of days after - sore throat, snotty, coughing and sneezing, and one night where I woke up really hot and sweaty with it. We've just had our bfp yesterday so don't despair! 

If your immune system is supressed it's no wonder you've picked up a cold, so try not to worry and see it as aa sign the drugs are doing their thing? I have also read a couple of comments saying that having a cold during 2ww keeps your immune system occupied so it's less likely to attack your embryo. 

Have you got much 2ww left? Lots of luck and get well soon x


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Just wondering if anyone out there got ful during your 2WW and got any positive stories? 

I've just had 1 5day blast DE transferred on Wednesday. Previously, I was diagnosed with NK and put on steroids to bring my immune system down. 
They seem to be doing the job as I now have got flu. I never get ill and am really worried that this cough I'm now starting to develop is now going to effect my results on Thursday. My sinuses  feels like they're  going to explode and have the worst headache.
This is my 7th attempt but 1st using DE and am so worried it's not going to work now. 

Any reassurance would be grateful appreciated x


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

My gf used my eggs and she was so ill in the 2ww and during the early weeks of our pregnancy with tonsillitis she had to have antibiotics but obviously didn't affect our chance but I remember being so worried, if anything I think it's a good sign that the little Embie is taking all your goodness from u xxx


----------



## CJK74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hiya KDJay,

Thanks for replying. That's really good it didn't affect ur embryos  . I've been trawling this site trying to find any stories of people having flu like symptoms during the 2WW and getting  a positive result. I'm just worried my immune system will kick it and fight the embryo. 
I MC 2015 was tested for NK as our  baby was chromatically fine, her heart just stopped:-( and they think it was my immune system attacking it. 

This waiting game is just so hard lol xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

It is bless you! Have my fx for u! Lots of hugs xxxx


----------

